# Antiebshersteller: Support, Empfehlungen



## automations (23 September 2010)

Hallo!

So, ich starte jetzt mal ein  neues Thema. Also, meine Aufgabe ist es einen Motorenanbieter zu finden mit dem wir zukünftig unsere Produkte anbieten. Wir sind ein kleines Unternehmen, welches unter anderem Lineareinheiten (Spindelantrieb), Spindelhubgetriebe, Ritzel-Zahnstangensysteme herstellt und vertreibt. Ziel ist es, ein komplettes Produkt (Lineareinheit + Motor + Umrichter (+ SPS)) anzubieten.  Intern wollen wir mit einem Motorenhersteller zusammenarbeiten und zukünftig die Auslegungsarbeit selbstständig durchführen. Zu Beginn bräuchten wir viel Support für die Auslegung, Projektierung und Programmierung. 
Unsere Einheiten sind in der Vergangenheit vom Kunden selbst ausgelegt worden. Meist mit Servomotoren. Bei unseren Einheiten werden meistens Positionierungen durchgeführt. Durchaus denkbar, wäre es auch, dass nicht immer ein Servo eingesetzt werden muss. Wenn keine hohe Dynamik gefordert ist usw. , deswegen  ist es viellt sinnvoll einen Hersteller auszuwählen, der ein gesamtes Produktsortiment aufweist.

Nun würd ich gern von euch erfahren, welche Hersteller (z. B. Lenze, AMK, B&R, Baumüller, Stöber…) ihr einsetzt und wie der Support und so weiter ist (Preis / Leistung). Gibt’s Empfehlungen / Erfahrungen von eurer Seite??
Ich selbst habe ein wenig Erfahrung mit dem Lenze Auslegungs-Tool DSD (Drive-Solution-Designer), aber von sonstiger Software für die Regler und Programmierung ganz wenig oder eher keine.
Ich war auch schon bei der MOTEK in Stuttgart und habe mit dem ein oder anderen Anbieter gesprochen. Ich würd trotzdem gerne eure Meinung darüber wissen.

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## SERVOsoft (23 September 2010)

Hallo,
gerne kann ich Hilfestellung geben. Nachdem ich aber keine Romane schreiben möchte, hier meine Tel. 089-23889444
Mit sonnigen Grüßen


----------



## Blockmove (23 September 2010)

Wir haben gute Erfahrungen mit SEW

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Verpolt (23 September 2010)

Wir setzen Control Techniques ein.

Beliebige Intelligenzmodule einsetzbar.

Alle Komunikationsarten sind möglich.

Salopp gesagt -- sehr zufrieden


http://www.controltechniques.de/produkte/optionen.aspx


----------



## SERVOsoft (23 September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich denke, es wird schwierig sein, nur einen Anbieter für alle Fälle zu finden. Für Ihre beschriebene Aufgabe gibt es m.E. folgende Antriebskonzepte:

- Dezentrale Antriebe (Motor mit integrierter Elektronik und PLC)
- Klassische Servoantriebe (Einzel- und Multiachsantriebe)
- Schrittmotorantriebe
- Intelligenter FU mit Normmotor oder Getriebemotor (asynchron)

Fertigen Sie Ritzel-/Zahnstange selbst oder kaufen Sie zu? Für den Fall des Zukaufes gibt es ebenfalls interessante Lösungen.

Ein weiterer Punkt wird sein, dass verschiedene Antriebslieferanten bei Ihren Kunden vorgeschrieben sein werden.

Also, alles in Allem eine nicht einfache Entscheidung. Aber Sie haben Recht, nach einem Standardlieferanten zu suchen. Sie sollten allerdings die Möglichkeit für Alternativen offen halten.

Wenn Sie die Auslegung im Haus durchführen möchten, dann empfehle ich Ihnen auf alle Fälle ein herstellerneutrales Tool dafür. Damit sind Sie flexibel und können die Datenbank um weitere Antriebskomponenten selbständig erweitern. Meine Empfehlung selbstverständlich SERVOsoft® J. SERVOsoft® gibt es nicht kostenlos, aber die Investition amortisiert sich sehr schnell!
Der Auslegungsprozess ist komplex und bietet eine Menge Optimierungspotential – deshalb auch sehr zu empfehlen das Seminar: „Praxisgerechte Auslegung und Analyse von Servoantriebssystemen“.

Folgende Hersteller kenne ich mittlerweile sehr gut und kann diese Lieferanten im Hinblick auf Beratungskompetenz, Qualität der Produkte/Lösungen sowie Service wirklich empfehlen: B&R, Baumüller, LTi, PARKER Automation und STÖBER.

Zur Frage nach dem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis:
Das beste Verhältnis von Preis und Leistung erzielt man dann, wenn die optimale Antriebslösung für die jeweilige Applikation gewählt wird. Ich bin der Meinung, für jedes Antriebskonzept den optimalen Lieferanten auszuwählen.

Ich hoffe, damit ein wenig zur Lösung der Aufgabe beigetragen zu haben.


----------



## Jan (23 September 2010)

Ich habe bisher mit drei Herstellern Erfahrung gemacht.

SEW: Der Support für Motoren ist sehr freundlich und hilft sehr gut bei der Auswahl des richtigen Motors.

Danfoss: Der Support für Frequenzumrichter ist sehr nett und sehr geduldig. Ich habe sogar mal eine Handynummer bekommen, weil der Support eigendlich Feierabend hatte.

Telemechanique: Ich habe mal den Support fünf Minuten nach Feierabend angerufen, weil ich wissen wollte, wie man einen FU auf Werkseinstellung zurück setzt. Da wurde mir datsächlich gesagt, dass mich ein Servicetechniker zurückrufen kann und mich dieser Rückruf 120 € kostet, egal ob er mir weiterhelfen kann oder nicht. Dann habe ich einen FU von Siemens gefunden, auf Werkseinstellung gesetzt, angeschlossen und lief. 
Als ich zu Hause war, habe ich sofort alle Unterlagen von Telemechanique in den Müll geworfen.


----------



## klausbre (23 September 2010)

Wir setzen Yaskawa und Metronix ein. Beide haben Stärken und
natürlich auch Schwächen. 

- der Yaskawa ist ein japanischer Stückzahllieferant (lt. eigener Zählung, der mit der größten Stückzahl weltweit im Bereich 100W bis 300kW), der bei 
Projekten nicht nur sehr gute Preise erreichen kann, sondern auch ein
absolut ausgereiftes High-Endprodukt liefern kann
- der deutsche Metronix hat eine überdurchschnittliche Flexibilität im 
Regler (Gebersystem, Motorsysteme, Abläufe) und zudem eine sehr 
schöne deutschsprachige Software (was immer wichtiger wird bei
komplexen Produkten).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

Metronix setze ich auch mit ELAU Servos ein, aber die Software fand ich
ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut. Was Beratung, Auslegung, IBN, Software,
Spektrum und Service angeht ist der Rote (SEW) unschlagbar.

Gerade die Vielseitig die SEW hat Servos, Getriebe, Steuerungstechnik
oder einfache lössungen alles ist da zu bekommen.
Normal bekommt mann mit den Software Option das meiste erschlagen,
wenn es mehr sein darf kann man IPOS nutzen oder eine Vollwertige 
CoDeSys Steuerungen einbauen.


----------



## Blockmove (24 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Metronix setze ich auch mit ELAU Servos ein, aber die Software fand ich
> ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut. Was Beratung, Auslegung, IBN, Software,
> Spektrum und Service angeht ist der Rote (SEW) unschlagbar.



Dem kann ich zustimmen.
Die Kundenberatung von SEW ist äusserst kompetent. Angefangen von der Auslegung von Motor/Getriebe bis hin zur Regelung. Die Doku ist meines Erachtens auch erstklassig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## automations (29 September 2010)

vielen dank für eure ganzen empfehlungen und erfahrungsberichte. 

ich hab jetzt noch 2 allgemeine fragen zur antriebstechnik. im studium haben wir uns schon mit der servo-auslegung beschäftigt. wir haben auslegungen per hand durchgeführt und in dem fach „motion control“ die grundlagen über die funktion und bauweise der servo-umrichter erklärt bekommen.
nun meine fragen:

1. was versteht man ganz genau unter dem stillstandsmoment Mo??
für mich war immer das nennmoment und das effektivmoment wichtig bei auslegungen u der auswahl des motors (natürlich auch noch viele andere parameter). viele motorenanbieter listen ihre motoren mit dem stillstandsmoment auf, andere wiederum mit dem nennmoment. wieso der unterschied??

Ich hab natürlich schon nach dem stillstandsmoment / anlaufmoment gegoogelt, aber ehrlich gesagt sind die erklärungen sehr schlecht….
Bitte eine einfache viellt verständnissvolle (einfache…=)) erklärung^^ 

2. ich habe gelernt, dass synchrone servos nicht mit einem inkrementellen gebersystem ausgestattet werden dürfen, da die absolute winkelinformation fehlt. ich habe in einer spindeleinheit von uns, einen synchronen servo mit einem inrkrementellen encoder  und es funktioniert…..wieso=)???

Vielen dank für euren support!!!


----------



## SERVOsoft (29 September 2010)

>>>Gute Infos zum Thema gibt es hier: http://www.controleng.ca/SSHelp1031/index.html Verschiedene Hochschulen und Universitäten nutzen SERVOsoft für Lehrzwecke.


----------



## SERVOsoft (29 September 2010)

ich hab jetzt noch 2 allgemeine fragen zur antriebstechnik. im studium haben wir uns schon mit der servo-auslegung beschäftigt. wir haben auslegungen per hand durchgeführt und in dem fach „motion control“ die grundlagen über die funktion und bauweise der servo-umrichter erklärt bekommen.

Gute Hilfestellung rund um die Antriebsauslegung liefert:
http://www.controleng.ca/SSHelp1031/index.html

nun meine fragen:

1. was versteht man ganz genau unter dem stillstandsmoment Mo??
für mich war immer das nennmoment und das effektivmoment wichtig bei auslegungen u der auswahl des motors (natürlich auch noch viele andere parameter). viele motorenanbieter listen ihre motoren mit dem stillstandsmoment auf, andere wiederum mit dem nennmoment. wieso der unterschied??

Das Stillstandsmoment ist jenes Motormoment bei n=0, welches der Motor dauernd zur Verfügung stellen kann. Das Nennmoment bezieht sich auf den Motornenndrehzahl und steht dauernd zur Verfügung. Der Motornennmoment ist geringer als das Motorstillstandsmoment (hängt mit den Verlusten, z.B. Ummagnetisierung,...zusammen)

Ich hab natürlich schon nach dem stillstandsmoment / anlaufmoment gegoogelt, aber ehrlich gesagt sind die erklärungen sehr schlecht….
Bitte eine einfache viellt verständnissvolle (einfache…=)) erklärung^^ 

2. ich habe gelernt, dass synchrone servos nicht mit einem inkrementellen gebersystem ausgestattet werden dürfen, da die absolute winkelinformation fehlt. ich habe in einer spindeleinheit von uns, einen synchronen servo mit einem inrkrementellen encoder  und es funktioniert…..wieso=)???

Synchrone Servomotoren können sehr wohl mit Inkrementalgebern bestückt sein. Zusätzlich ist noch eine Kommutierungsinformation nötig. Diese kann im Inkrementalgeber vorhanden sein oder z.B. durch Hallsensoren im Motor.


----------



## trinitaucher (29 September 2010)

SERVOsoft schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt noch 2 allgemeine fragen zur antriebstechnik. im studium haben wir uns schon mit der servo-auslegung beschäftigt. wir haben auslegungen per hand durchgeführt und in dem fach „motion control“ die grundlagen über die funktion und bauweise der servo-umrichter erklärt bekommen.
> 
> Gute Hilfestellung rund um die Antriebsauslegung liefert:
> http://www.controleng.ca/SSHelp1031/index.html
> ...


@ SERVOsoft:
Bitte nutz doch die Zitat-Funktion. Ist besser lesbar


----------



## SERVOsoft (29 September 2010)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> @ SERVOsoft:
> Bitte nutz doch die Zitat-Funktion. Ist besser lesbar



danke für den tipp!


----------



## klausbre (30 September 2010)

automations schrieb:


> 1. was versteht man ganz genau unter dem stillstandsmoment Mo??
> für mich war immer das nennmoment und das effektivmoment wichtig bei auslegungen u der auswahl des motors (natürlich auch noch viele andere parameter). viele motorenanbieter listen ihre motoren mit dem stillstandsmoment auf, andere wiederum mit dem nennmoment. wieso der unterschied??



Bei der Synchronmaschine (also Deinem Servo) ist das dauernd 
abgegebene maximale Moment von der Drehzahl abhängig. Typischerweise
ist diese Kurve bei Drehzahl 0 etwa 10-15% höher als bei Nenndrehzahl.
Ob M0 (=Stillstandsmoment) oder Mn (=Nennmoment) zur Auswahl hilf-
reicher sind ist natürlich anwendungsabhängig ... je nach dem bei welchen
Drehzahlen gefahren werden soll. 

Vertriebstechnisch sieht ein M0 in den Datenblättern aber oftmals hübscher
aus, da es einfach höher ist....



automations schrieb:


> 2. ich habe gelernt, dass synchrone  servos nicht mit einem inkrementellen gebersystem ausgestattet werden  dürfen, da die absolute winkelinformation fehlt. ich habe in einer  spindeleinheit von uns, einen synchronen servo mit einem inrkrementellen  encoder  und es funktioniert…..wieso=)???



Dieses Gelernte bitte gleich wieder vergessen. Ein inkrementelles Gebersystem
(i.d.R. ein Drehgeber) kann sehrwohl mit einem Servo verbaut werden. Fast
alle Japaner arbeiten so. Es hat aber zwei Eigenheiten, die man kennen sollte.

1) Der Regler vergisst mit dem Ausschalten seine aktuelle Position, d. h. 
wenn er eine Achse bewegt, muss diese nach dem Einschalten erst einmal
referenzieren. Dabei fährt die Achse auf einen End- oder Referenzschalter,
weiss mit dem Erreichen des Schalters plötzlich wo sie ist und zählt von
nun an alle Inkremente in positiver und negativer Richtung mit. Damit ist
die aktuelle Position permanent bis zum Ausschalten bekannt.

2) Heutige Servos benutzen den Drehgeber auch zum Komutieren (hört
sich kompliziert an, heisst aber nur, dass der Regler permanent die aktuelle
Rotorlage des Motors kennt, um jeweils die drei Wicklungen optimal 
zu bestromen). 

Beim Einschalten der Regler nun das Problem, dass er überhaupt keine 
Idee hat, wie er anfangen soll, bis er zum ersten mal den sogenannten
C-Puls des Gebers gesehen hat (ein Strich auf dem Geber, die einmal pro
Umdrehung kommt).

Er könnte nun einfach eine Motorwicklung bestromen, der Antrieb hüpft in
eine Position und alles ist klar ... Diese Methode ist zwar einfach, aber 
dieser undefinierbare Ruck beim ersten Einschalten des Antriebs oft nicht
gewünscht.

Meist haben aktuelle Inkrementalgeberservos daher für dieses Problem
auf der Geberscheibe noch Hall-Geber-Spuren, mit denen der Regler grob die aktuelle
Rotorposition ermittlen kann.

Ich hoffe es war verständlich genug, ansonsten einfach fragen....
Rotorposition ermittelen


----------



## automations (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Wie sind an den Regler eigentlich die Anforderungen hinsichtlich der Kommunikation???
Einige Regleranbieter (z. B. SEW) haben ihre Regler mit Profibus-DP, Sercos, EtherCAT, Interbus, Device Net ausgestattet. Einige wiederum nicht… Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies im Markt oft gefordert wird?? Oder reicht die eigene Kommunikation (z. B Powerlink bei B&R) aus??
Was will der Markt?? Flexibilität oder reicht für die meisten der „Herstellerbus“ wie z. B. Powerlink?


----------



## SERVOsoft (11 Oktober 2010)

automations schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Wie sind an den Regler eigentlich die Anforderungen hinsichtlich der Kommunikation???
> Einige Regleranbieter (z. B. SEW) haben ihre Regler mit Profibus-DP, Sercos, EtherCAT, Interbus, Device Net ausgestattet. Einige wiederum nicht… Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dies im Markt oft gefordert wird?? Oder reicht die eigene Kommunikation (z. B Powerlink bei B&R) aus??
> Was will der Markt?? Flexibilität oder reicht für die meisten der „Herstellerbus“ wie z. B. Powerlink?


 
Ethernet Powerlink ist kein Herstellerbus - sondern wie EtherCAT, Profibus, etc. eine Standardkommunikationsschnittstelle. Ich würde sagen, welches Bus-System eingesetzt wird, hängt wie immer von der Applikation ab. D.h. für Werkzeugmaschinen bspw. hat sich SERCOS mit Sicherheit als Standard etabliert. Ganz klares Feedback vom Markt: Für die meisten Fälle reicht Ethernet Powerlink - wenn´s spezieller wird, bietet B&R auch alle anderen Optionen.


----------



## Bär1971 (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich setze die Regler und Antriebe von SEM (Schneider-Electric-Motion) ehemals Berger Lahr ein. Komplette Achsanwendungen werden unkompliziert und schnell von SEM ausgelegt. Die Geräte arbeiten sehr zuverläsig. Anbindung über digitale I/O oder verschiedene Bussysteme. Ich selbst binde die Servoregler über Profibus ein. Preis/Leistung top. Service und Unterstützung sehr zuvorkommend. 
Support immer freundlich und kompetent. Man wird einfach prima betreut.

Mal ein Dankeschön an das Team in Renchen falls es jemand liest...


----------



## thomasgull (25 November 2010)

Ich mache mal hier weiter

Welche Hersteller bieten dezentrale Antriebslöungen an, die mittels Profibus ( perfekt wäre Profisave) oder Profinet anzusteuern sind, Bedingung Energiesparmotor mit einegbautem Frequenzumrichter, Leistungsklasse 1-10 kW. 

grüsse Thomas


----------

